# A Tyranny of cats!



## TrasaM (19 November 2013)

I don't know if there's a collective own for household cats but I think tyranny just about sums them up. I've got a large black and white thug staring at me intently asking for more food. He's already done his sweep thing off coffee table with tail to get my attention. Obviously it's too cold to go out hunting despite a thick fur coat  Next stage, if I continue to ignore, is a paw placed gently on my knee before extending claws! His mother is lurking somewhere so it's only a matter of time before she joins in the staring and vandalising. It's going to be a long winter! Is there a help line for cat owners ?


----------



## Meowy Catkin (19 November 2013)

Very apt.


----------



## essex_rider (19 November 2013)

Just be thankful that yours don't shout for food...... I stupidly taught one of mine to mew for treats as a kitten......worst idea ever!! 
We can't have any internal doors shut as they either scratch at it or shout. This includes toilet doors when you are in there!! 
My bed is apparently the warmest place during the day, so when I get in from work I have 4 bundles of fluff on my bed, who then remove themselves but leave half the fluff for me....
A tyranny is a perfect word for it, but I wouldn't be without them


----------



## TrasaM (19 November 2013)

Well the brother was given to my son and GF because he had the most annoying yowling miaow ..Siamese style. Mum and brother are a little quieter but can still do vocal nagging if glaring and vandalism fails!


----------



## FubsyMog (19 November 2013)

Can I join the cat-terror support group?! Mine is forever inventing new squeaks and burbles in her attempt to extract food. I have never heard such a range of noises from a cat. She has recently decided that she must be not only on the human bed, but UNDER the quilt at night. She never scratches anything in the houses - unless we have done something to provoke her ire (generally not giving her more food - she is on lifetime weight-management) - then she pose in position and begin to draw down the claws as soon as we look her way....

I think the correct collective noun for cats is a 'clowder', but I think I prefer Tyranny!


----------



## Meowy Catkin (19 November 2013)

There are a few, 'clowder' doesn't work at all for me, but one of the alternatives is a 'glaring of cats,' which is better, but not as good as 'tyranny'.


----------



## cptrayes (20 November 2013)

I've got a shouter - he just yells and yells if he thinks the food's wrong, and it always is . And two furniture scratchers and a hearing aid thief.  He plays fetch, and last week he dropped his newest toy, my hearing aid, by my hand for me to throw for him. I was not amused. Well, ok, yes I was  

A tyranny of cats, perfect name for them!


----------



## WelshD (20 November 2013)

TrasaM said:



			Is there a help line for cat owners ?
		
Click to expand...

There isnt a helpline for cat owners because they are already beyond help!


----------



## TrasaM (20 November 2013)

WelshD said:



			There isnt a helpline for cat owners because they are already beyond help!
		
Click to expand...

Noooo.. Then we're doomed  

CPT.. Are you sure he wanted you to throw it for him. It could he he's figured out that you can't hear him shout when your not using it.


----------



## cptrayes (20 November 2013)

TrasaM said:



			Noooo.. Then we're doomed  

CPT.. Are you sure he wanted you to throw it for him. It could he he's figured out that you can't hear him shout when your not using it.
		
Click to expand...

I think maybe he was trying to get his own back on the shouter by saying 'na na na naa-na, she can't heaaaar youuuuu'   Silly cat, I'm only deaf in one ear


----------



## Alexart (22 November 2013)

I think I need a help line!!  I have one that shouts for food, he's named Mew appropriatly as he never shuts up!, and worst of all the dogs are tuned into his cry too and know what it means, you can't open a tin of tuna/packet of chicken/cheese etc without the little ****** sounding the rallying cry and not only do 15 other darling little moggies join his call but 3 ridgebacks and 2 terriers also join, at break neck speed, the staring dribbling hoard!!!  I think a tyranny of cats is a great name!


----------



## TrasaM (23 November 2013)

Alexart. You are seriously outnumbered! Yes I've noticed the same with mine. I try to feed mum cat ( called Mau, so she can say her name lol) no matter how quiet I am opening the packet her son will immediately appear. Mum cat has the most annoying miaow which although not loud is pitched just perfectly to get on my nerves and make me obey!


----------



## pines of rome (23 November 2013)

Mine think I am there to cater for them  and nobody else, can,t even have a cup of coffee in the morning until they have had their breakfast!!!!


----------

